# FBI crime report for 2012 says 0 murders in Newtown, CT



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You can't make this stuff up. Maybe a Sandy Hoax:?:

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/uc...by_connecticut_by_city_2012.xls#disablemobile


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

School address is in Monroe, but 0 there too. 

There isn't even a city that had 26 killed. Strange...


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

When you lie yourself into a corner.... Slip ups tend to happen.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, now I'm scratching my head a whole lot. Someone needs to explain this to me, one way or another. If it was a hoax, it was a good one.
EDIT: By the way does anyone else remember seeing an officer pull an AR looking firearm from the trunk of a car and carry it away as if it was evidence?? In broad daylight.
They say they recovered an AR from the school but first they said it was 4 handguns. It in the following video.
Sandy Hook shooting - AR-15 rifle was left in the car! - NaturalNews.tv
Then they have video stills of pulling something else out of the trunk but at night.
I find it hard to believe that such a complicated hoax could have been perpetrated, but ??????


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..very puzzling. Where did they put all the dead folks?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

No something is not rotten in Dane land. No it wasn't a hoax. You all need to understand just how crimes are reported to the FBI for their stats. It all goes by the agency that takes the primary lead on an investigation. In the case of Sandy Hook, I'm fairly certain because of the multiple CT jurisdictions involved that the CT State Police took the lead on the investigation and the case was most likely entered into their Incident Based Reporting System under their ORI number. If that's the case - and I'm pretty sure it is, The local PD would not have entered the case to avoid duplication .

I think if you look at state wide agencies reporting that you'll find the shooting victims under CT State Police


----------

